# Do you know the Best Cutting Steroids?



## LANDMARKCHEM_J (May 31, 2017)

You have finished your bulking cycle and your PCT is wrapping up. You feel good about things, but you know that you need to tone up, get rid of some of that fat just beneath your skin, and obtain that vascular look that will get you noticed. A cutting cycle can help you do all three, but you will need the right product to help you get to where you want to be. Below, you can learn more about the best cutting steroids.

Winstrol (Winny)

Winstrol is the number one most popular cutting steroid in the world for a variety of reasons. First and foremost, it is widely available and affordable – two things that are important to athletes and bodybuilders. People prefer it because it offers a chance to cut calories and burn off body fat without losing the muscle gained during cutting cycles. The usual dose for athletes and bodybuilders is 25mg to 50mg per day, although competitive bodybuilders who have plenty of experience with steroids may use as much as 100mg per day. Cycle lengths run from six to eight weeks.

Anavar (Var)

Anavar comes in a very close second to Winstrol in the list of the best cutting steroids, and while most athletes and bodybuilders agree that it is the absolute best steroid when it comes to cutting, it is also one of the most expensive. Nonetheless, Anavar provides all of the same benefits as Winstrol – the ability to run a cutting cycle without wasting muscle gains – but it also offers a hardening effect with plenty of muscle definition. The average dose for bodybuilders is 20 to 30mg per day with doses not to exceed 80mg daily. Cycles run two to four weeks with a short break followed by another two to four weeks of use.

Primobolan

Primobolan is one of the safest anabolic steroids available today, and this is precisely why so many athletes seem to prefer it above all others. Although women use it with a great deal of success for bulking, male bodybuilders see the best results during their off-season cutting cycles. Doses range from 100mg to 600mg per week, but this depends on tolerance. Most people start with a high dose and gradually cut it back as the cycle goes on. Cycle lengths are eight to 12 weeks, on average, and Primobolan stacks will with any other anabolic steroid.

Masteron

Masteron is one of the best cutting steroids primarily because it offers a significant boost in strength during calorie-deficient periods. People who want to melt away subcutaneous body fat often decrease their caloric intake and increase their exercise, which leads to fatigue. Masteron combats this quite nicely by helping the body better metabolize the calories coming in. It also helps the body make better use of the fat stores that the diet and exercise melt away over time. The average dosage is 300mg to 400mg per week over a cycle length of six to eight weeks. Most people administer 100mg of Masteron every other day.

As you can see, you have several choices available to you when it comes to hardening your muscles and achieving definition without fear of losing your hard-earned muscle mass. The best cutting steroids are those that offer you plenty of energy and strength without a ton of harsh side effects.


----------

